# منظومة الهواء للسيطرة على الاندفاع



## ابوطيبةالعزيزة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

منظومة الهواء – المائي للسيطرة على الأندفاع تم نصب جزء منها ( الخزان الحديدي) خارج بناية محطة مضخات الدفع العالي والجزء الأخر (منظومة ضاغطات الهواء) داخل البناية والغرض من المنظومة هذه هو لحماية المنظومة الناقلة من التجاويف الهوائية وأنقسام عمود الماء ويسمى أيضاً( بالمطرقة الماائية ) الناتجة بسبب الأنقطاع المفاجيء للتيارالكهربائي . هذه الحالة يحدث حتى عند أشتغال مضخة واحدة لذا يجب تشغيل المنطومة حتى ولو كان مضخة واحدة فقط في الخدمة . يتضمن المنظومة 
1. خزان حديدي بسعة 152م3 ماء معالج وهواء مضغوط لأمتصاص الأندفاع الحاصل في منظومة مضخات الدفع العالي والأنابيب الناقلة . 
2. منظومة ضاغطات الهواء لتجهيز الهواء المضغوط ودفعها عبر مجموعة أنابيب ( داخل بناية محطة مضخات الدفع العالي ) الى الخزان الحديدي .

يتصل الخزان الحديدي من الجهة السفلية بالناقل الرئيسي عن طريق أنبوب بقطر 1000 ملم ( 1 متر ) ويكون مدفون


----------

